# what to do with tomato juice



## Werforpsu (Aug 8, 2013)

After cooking and straining my tomatoes for sauce, I have a lot of juice left over that went through the strainer. I have never canned tomato juice before because I don't normally buy it.

What do you all make with any canned tomato juice that you preserve?


----------



## Karenrbw (Aug 17, 2004)

Add it to soups instead of water. I use it in ham/veggie soup, tomato soup, veggie beef, etc.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

It's really good in bean soup. It can also be added to no-boil lasagne instead of water.


----------



## Werforpsu (Aug 8, 2013)

thanks....I couldn't make my self throw it away so I canned it, 7 quarts in all. It seemed too wasteful to throw away such a potentially useful item. I canned several dozen quarts of beef broth so maybe between the two we can have some new and different soups this winter.


----------



## Laura Workman (May 10, 2002)

Stuffed green peppers, the kind where you mix the raw ground meat, rice, egg, etc., stuff it into the peppers, pour tomato juice over all, and simmer until done.


----------



## deb_rn (Apr 16, 2010)

Chili, of course!!

Debbie


----------



## Werforpsu (Aug 8, 2013)

deb_rn said:


> Chili, of course!!
> 
> Debbie


I've only ever used stewed/diced tomatoes in chili...interesting!


----------



## ldc (Oct 11, 2006)

Spanish rice!!!


----------



## oldasrocks (Oct 27, 2006)

We simmer it down and make thick tomato juice or paste. Can it and use for several things like spaghetti sauce.


----------



## MichiganMike (Mar 27, 2015)

I like to can my whole roma tomatoes in juice instead of using water...MTP


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Some good ideas here. I too have lot of juice at the min.


----------



## jerseylover (Oct 27, 2014)

Home made ketchup!


----------



## NEfarmgirl (Jan 27, 2009)

I have been canning mine and if I need to, can make spaghetti sauce, paste, or ketchup with it when I have enough. I throw it in soups and chili too.


----------



## arrocks (Oct 26, 2011)

Meat stuffed cabbage rolls cooked in tomato juice (just like stuffed peppers are), use it to make tomato soup, use it to drink straight, use it for a salad dressing base, in casseroles, cook pastas in it, use it for Bloody Mary's, poach fish and/or vegetables in it. And when all else fails, use it to clean up the pets that get sprayed by a skunk.


----------



## gibbsgirl (May 1, 2013)

There's some great soup recipes for it. I like to add it to stews and crock types recipes instead of plain water when I have it.


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

Seven quarts of tomato juice would barely last a week here, the two of us drink it straight


----------

